# Baby goat panting - anything wrong??



## hayzor (Dec 8, 2003)

One boer buckling (5 days old) is panting, much more than any of the other kids. We have 6 kids from 3 does. All are between 9 days old to 5 days old. 
We thought it was because it is so hot, but he's still doing it when it cool down. 
He's about 1/2 pound smaller than his sister. 
He's eating well, bet doesn't seem as strong as his sister. 

Any ideas on why hes panting and anything to do??

Thanks


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

What is his temp? Is he pooing and peeing? Has he drank lately?


----------



## hayzor (Dec 8, 2003)

don't know temp. he is pooing and peeing.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Are you saying he is panting even in the evenings and early mornings when it's cooler?


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd check his temp and lungs.If he aspirated any fluid while he was being born he could have pneumonia.


----------

